

Show HN: Crowdfunding Stupidity  - khamoud
http://www.crowddare.com/dares/4

======
albeec13
At least it's for a good cause. Sure beats crowdfunding already-successful
game developers or movie stars who shouldn't need crowdfunding but are too
scared to dip into their own pockets for a project.

